# Blonde Coyote



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a beautiful blonde phase coyote waiting for me this morning. He was an awesome looking male the pictures do not really do him justice.


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

That's awesome, way to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

very very nice...


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome !!! Congrats........What will you do with him?


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats! That is a great looking dog.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice,Congrats...............Looks healthy


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Dumb question, but I am going to ask it. Will you get more for a Blonde Phase dog vs. the typical coyote?


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

MallardMaster said:


> Dumb question, but I am going to ask it. Will you get more for a Blonde Phase dog vs. the typical coyote?


I am not sure what a blonde coyote is worth. I fleshed and stretched him. I am not sure wether I want to sell him or not. I will probably have him tanned. He has a really prime pelt.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Great job, thats a beauty.. I would have that one tanned for yourself. Looks like you guys don't have the snow we do.. Congrats


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Beautiful. Amazing coloring.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome Critter!
Congrats.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Hunter54

Great looking animal looks like he has a nice white belly. If you were ever thinking of a coat for a wife or girlfriend it would make a great coller and trim. You may catch a few more in that general area. I've got one farm that has produced 10 blondes for me over the last couple years.

Griff

When is your next order on the 650's ?


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

griffondog said:


> Hunter54
> 
> Great looking animal looks like he has a nice white belly. If you were ever thinking of a coat for a wife or girlfriend it would make a great coller and trim. You may catch a few more in that general area. I've got one farm that has produced 10 blondes for me over the last couple years.
> 
> ...


I love those 650's Griff. No broken skin, no damage at all. My sleepy creek 1.75's with regular jaws are harder on animals than the laminated 650's. I am really loving them!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

That is one awsome Yote you got there!!
Must have been a cool sight walking up on that one
for sure. Looks like he sticks out quite a bit. Nice job!

Mike


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice catch and nice photo.

I have never seen a blonde yote but the area I'm in has some red ones. I once shot a red female that could have passed for a fox if she wasn't 35 lbs. Wish I would have taken a pic. 
I am happy with my 650s also. 
This morning I had fox trax heading for a new set but it already had a fox(squirrel) in it. The fox circled the set and walked up to the squirrel but didn't kill it. I reset the trap and bedded another directly in front of the original. Hope it pays off.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dang thats a pretty coyote, congrats on a beauty... i think i would have to get him tanned, whatever you do though he is surely a pretty animal


----------



## vantolr (Dec 19, 2007)

Hunter54 said:


> I am not sure what a blonde coyote is worth. I fleshed and stretched him. I am not sure wether I want to sell him or not. I will probably have him tanned. He has a really prime pelt.


That's what I'd want to do.....keep that pelt as a prize! Nice lookin' yote.....I've not seen one that blonde before. Seen lots of real dark ones in my neck of the woods.


----------

